# Our New 27' Outback



## dharris (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi all!
New member here, and I must say a so far so good happy Outback owner. This is a photo of our new TT.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Wow! You tow it like that??? Instant set up.









Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

dharris,

Welcome to Outbackers! Congrats on your new trailer. Nice floorplan.

Enjoy!

Where y'all from?









Mark


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Welcome from PA


----------



## dharris (Feb 3, 2007)

Moosegut said:


> Wow! You tow it like that??? Instant set up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks to you all. My wife and I are from Reno Nevada. The back slide out is for my two dog kennels. This is one reason we chose this floor plan. Taking the Trailer out for the first " overnight stay today. Kind of freaked on learning the winterizing process, but I must learn and now is a good of time as ever. The place I bought it at is training me today on the entire process.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Tami


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

mswalt said:


> dharris,
> 
> Welcome to Outbackers! Congrats on your new trailer. Nice floorplan.
> 
> ...


pssssstttt...Mark.....it says Reno in top corner









Welcome! and you have the BEST







floor plan!


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Congrats on the new OB and welcome







Lots of friendly & knowledgeable people here, so if you have any questions, fire away!! Enjoy.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> pssssstttt...Mark.....it says Reno in top corner





























































Mark


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Welcome...
AWESOME choice in floor plan!

MaeJae


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> Welcome...
> AWESOME choice in floor plan!
> 
> MaeJae


what she said!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome dharris








Congrats on your beautiful new Outback! 
Hope all goes well with your first night out. Enjoy


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Welcome...
> AWESOME choice in floor plan!
> 
> MaeJae


what she said!








[/quote]

Yeah, what they said.







Welcome to the Outbacker family!


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers.com


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi dharris
















to Outbackers!

And Congrats on your new 27rsds!

Glad you found us









I hope you'll consider joining us for the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally in Zion, Utah this summer...It's going to be a great time!

Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> dharris,
> 
> Welcome to Outbackers! Congrats on your new trailer. Nice floorplan.
> 
> ...


pssssstttt...Mark.....it says Reno in top corner









[/quote]

I'll vouch for mswalt. When he did the welcome, dharris did not have the Reno thing there!

Jim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I'll vouch for mswalt. When he did the welcome, dharris did not have the Reno thing there!


Hey, thanks, Jim! I just figured I was losing my eyesight along with my mind!









Mark


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I'll sum up your photo in a word...

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!

Welcome to the best forum on the web!

Dan


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome! Reno is not that far from us! Where do you like to go camping?
Chabbie


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## Lund1700 (Jan 24, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Your 27 looks so nice. We left this morning to sign the papers for our 27 rsds at Lakeshore Rv and had to turn around because of white out conditions. Hopefully we can go up their next weekend and be as happy as you. Hope your first overnight stay goes well and good luck with the winterizing.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congratulations on the new 27'.

That was the first Outback we owned and we loved it!!!

Gary


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

dharris said:


> Hi all!
> New member here, and I must say a so far so good happy Outback owner. This is a photo of our new TT.


Got the same exact model and love it. Congratulations on your choice


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

WELCOME to the most addictive website on the internet. Hope you enjoy the new Outback!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Sweet!







I am sure you will enjoy it as much as the rest of us have


----------



## dharris (Feb 3, 2007)

Thank you all for the kind greetings. Well, our first night out was not a good one. First problem, the sink leaked like crazy, turned out to be a broken plastic washer of some kind. Second, the heater would not kick on till i pulled the fuse then reset the fuse. Third, and the biggest issue, one would assume when you go through your walk0through, the trailer would be presented the buyer in a "finished setup product". Well as it turns out, you know my back slide, the supports that hold it up on the top rail, the darn things are bending away from the trailer as id the adjustment is off on the bottom part of the support. The slide seamed to be sagging down







. Now, can anyone tell me if I did this correctly, when re winterizing my trailer, I poured about 5 gallons of antifreeze in the non hookup side of the water. I then manually ran my pump to circulate AF through the system. I did try another method that my sales person told me about. I installed a valve with a hose to it fro pumping AF, but the hose just pumped air and not sucked AF from the bottle, so I assumed the valve was connected wrong.... I am having my dealer fix all of my problems this next week.
After all the little problems, we still enjoyed the trailer very much, and wow are the heaters very efficient.

Thanks again folks,
Don


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Congrats! You have a nice looking setup! I bet the dogs will like it too!

Carey


----------



## dharris (Feb 3, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Congrats! You have a nice looking setup! I bet the dogs will like it too!
> 
> Carey


Thanks man, you do as well.


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Your new unit looks great! We pick up our 28krs this weekend!! Congrats..


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

dharris said:


> Thank you all for the kind greetings. Well, our first night out was not a good one. First problem, the sink leaked like crazy, turned out to be a broken plastic washer of some kind. Second, the heater would not kick on till i pulled the fuse then reset the fuse. Third, and the biggest issue, one would assume when you go through your walk0through, the trailer would be presented the buyer in a "finished setup product". Well as it turns out, you know my back slide, the supports that hold it up on the top rail, the darn things are bending away from the trailer as id the adjustment is off on the bottom part of the support. The slide seamed to be sagging down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my kitchen sink leaks too, have to keep retightening the dang thing. I have put in my request to dh that I want it replaced. I saw where someone on the forum posted an new faucet set up they did , I am going to have to search for it,it's what I want! the furnaces sure are efficient! I turn it off long before you normally would cuz it runs for so long afterwards. When we have electricity I prefer a coupld small electric heaters, they work great.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Scrib said:


> Welcome aboard!


 Ditto! Welcome!


----------

